
Further thoughts on why the end of net neutrality will be fine - mhb
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2017/11/points-net-neutrality.html
======
013
Why do huge companies oppose net neutrality? Reddit, Kickstarter, Netflix,
Spotify, Twitch, Google, Twitter, Vimeo, Pornhub, OKCupid, Airbnb, Facebook,
Amazon. Are they just jumping on the band wagon so their users support them?
Since these companies don't care about the little guy, they must have some
motive for their support? (This is a serious question, if all the hyperbole
surrounding the repeal of net neutrality is true, then it would be beneficial
for the big companies?)

>To be sure, net neutrality really might be better.

I think this is important, net neutrality /may/ be better. It didn't exist in
2015 and we were all fine then, so maybe we are also better without it?

>Neutrality ain’t neutral, it’s time to get over that myth.

Exactly. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-
rating](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-rating)

